# PELV - erfüllt dieses Netzteil die Anforderungen (sichere Trennung vorhanden?)



## Opa Brass (8 Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


ich suche ein Netzteil, welches den PELV-Anforderungen nach 60204-1 entspricht.
Die Ausgangsspannung 24 VDC gilt ja schon mal als Kleinspannung. Aber wie sieht es aus mit der sicheren Trennung?
Eigentlich würde ich erwarten dass dieses Symbol zur sicheren Trennung abgebildet sein müsste (Wappenförmiges Symbol mit zwei Kreisen und ein Strich in der Mitte).




Aber unglücklicherweise habe ich nun schon die Datenblätter von vielen Hutschienen-Netzteilen durchsucht und fast nirgendwo ist dieses Symbol abgebildet.
Wenn ich mir z.B. das "Mean Well NDR-480-24" anschaue, dann steht im Datenblatt u.a. dass sie die Anforderungen der 60204-1 erfüllt.


Die 60204-1 lässt mich darauf schließen, dass es über eine sichere Trennungs verfügen muss, weil in dieser Norm gefordert ist, dass bei Anwendung von PELV eine sichere Trennung vorhanden sein muss. Sehe ich das richtig? Die EN60950-1 kenne ich leider nicht und habe auch keinen Zugriff darauf. Weiß jemand was hier zum Thema drin steht?






Danke und Gruß,
Kai


----------



## Opa Brass (8 Dezember 2020)

Und hier nochmal der Link zu dem kompletten Datenblatt:


https://asset.conrad.com/media10/ad...4-hutschienen-netzteil-din-rail-480-w-1-x.pdf


----------



## de vliegende hollander (9 Dezember 2020)

Ja, ist in der Praxis PELV.

Zugelassen nein.


----------



## Gleichstromer (9 Dezember 2020)

Frag doch mal bei der Fa. PULS nach, die sind echter Spezialist für Netzteile:

https://www.pulspower.com/de/kontakt/kontaktformular/


----------



## Opa Brass (9 Dezember 2020)

Kannst du das noch etwas genauer erläutern? Worauf genau muss ich denn achten, wenn es für PELV zugelassen sein soll?


Grüße,
Kai


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 Dezember 2020)

Bei Phönix Quint Netzteilen ist es in die Dokumentation aufgelistet




```
[TABLE="class: pxc-tbl"]
[TR]
[TH]Norm - Schutzkleinspannung [/TH]
[TD] IEC 61010-1 (SELV) [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TH] 
[/TH]
[TD] IEC 61010-2-201 (PELV) [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
```

Es muss aufgeslistet sein

Grüß Bram


----------



## aPlauner (10 Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
hier gibt es eine aehnliche Diskussion, wenn auch zu einem anderen Netzteil.
https://support.industry.siemens.co...ng-von-pelv-zul-ssig/97895?page=0&pageSize=10
MfG


----------



## Opa Brass (10 Dezember 2020)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Bei Phönix Quint Netzteilen ist es in die Dokumentation aufgelistet
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm....wenn ich mir den Anwendungsbereich der deutschen Übersetzung der IEC 61010-1 anschaue, dann frage ich mich, ob dieser Norm wirklich auf ein Hutschienen-Netzteil für den Maschinenbau zutrifft:

"Die Norm legt die allgemeinen Sicherheitsanforderungen für folgende Arten elektrischer Geräte und deren Zubehör fest, gleichgültig, wo die Benutzung der Geräte beabsichtigt ist: a) Elektrische Prüf- und Messgeräte. Dies sind Geräte, die mit elektromagnetischen Mitteln eine oder mehrere elektrische oder physikalische Größen prüfen, messen, anzeigen oder aufzeichnen, sowie nicht messende Geräte wie Signalgeneratoren, Maßverkörperungen, *Netzteile für den Laborgebrauch*, Signalwandler, Umformer und so weiter."


----------

